
How we designed Facebook Reactions - ohjeez
https://medium.com/facebook-design/reactions-not-everything-in-life-is-likable-5c403de72a3f#.vfix78j7g
======
jj_2
Here is a business example in which it looks like 16 people are sad about a
good feature announcement. In reality it's 15 people "liking" it and 1 "sad",
but they lack the real estate to present it well. This will cause some major
frustration for marketers.

[https://goo.gl/aVR2I9](https://goo.gl/aVR2I9)

